# ITP H01 AAA Headlamp



## strinq (May 15, 2010)

Strange that no one has created a thread on this.

Opinions?

I'm liking it. 
Super lightweight and should be pretty tough as well. 
But like everyone said, wish they made one using AA's. 
But still, great to know that they're entering the headlamp market using the same platform as their highly successful 'keychain' lights.


----------



## paulr (May 15, 2010)

Well I thought it wasn't available yet, so cool that you got one.

AA version seems less important. There are several nice 1AA headlamps out there already (ZL, Fenix, ROV, etc.) The only other 1aaa headlamp I know of is the defunct CMG Tracer which was a couple of 5mm leds, not comparable to this H01. ZL talked about making a 1aaa headlamp but never went through with it. 

My main thought based on the pic on the dealer sites is that I think they should have used a narrower headband to make the combo smaller and lighter. I wonder what you think of that.


----------



## strinq (May 16, 2010)

No no, i don't have it yet haha.
I'm just saying that i like the offering so far. 
I think the headband is at the right size because if its a little less wider it might be uncomfortable (less area to take the pressure).


----------



## Szemhazai (May 16, 2010)

1xAAA hedalamp... If you are looking for something under a quilt it may be a good idea :sleepy:


----------



## Woods Walker (May 16, 2010)

paulr said:


> I think they should have used a narrower headband to make the combo smaller and lighter. I wonder what you think of that.


 
I like the idea of a wider headband over something smaller. Looks like an iTP A3 made into a headlamp. Could be a good backup if using a PT EOS or other AAA system for the trail. I take my iTP A3 flashlight with a Jakstrap as a backup and would enjoy something like the H01 more. Guessing it would have the same PWM as the A3 which is a downer.


----------



## Randall (May 17, 2010)

strinq said:


> Strange that no one has created a thread on this.
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> ...




Headlamp with AAA batteries smaller and lightweight, if replaced by AA, increase the weight.


----------



## ZebraLight (May 17, 2010)

paulr said:


> Well I thought it wasn't available yet, so cool that you got one.
> 
> AA version seems less important. There are several nice 1AA headlamps out there already (ZL, Fenix, ROV, etc.) The only other 1aaa headlamp I know of is the defunct CMG Tracer which was a couple of 5mm leds, not comparable to this H01. ZL talked about making a 1aaa headlamp but never went through with it.
> 
> My main thought based on the pic on the dealer sites is that I think they should have used a narrower headband to make the combo smaller and lighter. I wonder what you think of that.


 
We gave up on a 1AAA headlamp because it won't save us much overall weight compare to an AA one. Take for example the H501 with 1AA, at 63 grams total, it's only 1-2 gram over this H01.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 18, 2010)

ZebraLight said:


> We gave up on a 1AAA headlamp because it won't save us much overall weight compare to an AA one. Take for example the H501 with 1AA, at 63 grams total, it's only 1-2 gram over this H01.


Those of us interested in AAA would buy it for the size. Don't underestimate the need for this form-factor in the market or someone else will eventually make it and you'll lose out on the sales that could have been yours.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 18, 2010)

ZebraLight said:


> We gave up on a 1AAA headlamp because it won't save us much overall weight compare to an AA one. Take for example the H501 with 1AA, at 63 grams total, it's only 1-2 gram over this H01.


 

Is that with or without battery?


----------



## MountainVoyageur (May 18, 2010)

ZebraLight said:


> We gave up on a 1AAA headlamp because it won't save us much overall weight compare to an AA one. Take for example the H501 with 1AA, at 63 grams total, it's only 1-2 gram over this H01.



When comparing weight, remember that a lot of people carry a spare battery. For at least those people, weight needs to include the spare battery. A spare AAA weighs less than a spare AA.

--MV


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 18, 2010)

I could see the little ITP being pretty useful & have tried the A3 out in a headband. It's very good & produces a good amount of light on low. With a 10440 battery in it a crazy amount of light can be had for short periods also. Like to see a red filter for the headlight offered.

The band looks comfortable.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 18, 2010)

I think 1 AA has the power of 2.5 AAAs but less weight. If going UL I would rather take that unless my primary light used AAA.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 18, 2010)

I doubt that 1% of AAA light purchasers choose them based on weight, but rather for the form factor. 

The L0D/LD01, LF2/LF2X/LF2XT, Extreme III, Preon & the venerable Arc-AAA all stand as testament written in dollars to their popularity.


----------



## hazna (May 18, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> I doubt that 1% of AAA light purchasers choose them based on weight, but rather for the form factor.
> 
> The L0D/LD01, LF2/LF2X/LF2XT, Extreme III, Preon & the venerable Arc-AAA all stand as testament written in dollars to their popularity.



The size and form factor of a AAA do make a difference for pocket/keychain use. I've never used a single AAA headlight, so I can't know for sure... but I feel AA vs AAA would not make a lot of difference to me as a headlamp. I'd prefer the one that offers better capacity


----------



## Porsche (May 18, 2010)

I think its, neat and im ready to buy it.


----------



## davidt1 (May 18, 2010)

An AAA headlamp in the Zebralight style might make sense, and I even asked them to make one a long time ago. Now I don't care for at one at all, especially the T design offered by that other company. 

AAA flashlights are popular because most people EDC flashlights on their person, thus the AAA size fits the need for discreet/formal carry. Also flashlights don't get used as much as headlamps. Most flashlights uses are quick on/off operations whereas headlamps are turned on for hours to do work. So the lack of runtime in AAA lights are not as critical for flashlights as it would be for headlamps. 

If you are gonna carry your headlamps in the bag, which is the way most people do, the difference in size between AA and AAA is not that huge in the bag. But the runtime advantage of AA batteries is huge. How many people carry headlamps on their person? I am the only one that I know of. And the Zebralight H501 is the only one small enough to let me do that. It's also the only one versatile enough for me to want to carry me it with me at all times.


----------



## f22shift (May 18, 2010)

i would buy it in aaa if it comes in some neutral/warm variety
or if it was an aa in whatever tint if kept at this price point.

for me. i cant understand aaa light too much. i think weight is most important factor in the battery options for ppl. so i think an aa is still light enough. my 3aaa feels like nothing to me. i cant imagine aaa. if i wanted ultra light i would go coincell which can be very flat.

anyway, i hope they make money on these because i really like that we have more options as flasholics. plus reward companies that take risks in innovating.


----------



## paulr (May 19, 2010)

One reason to prefer an AAA headlamp is if you want to choose all your electronics to use the same battery type. H01 1aaa headlamp, Garmin Geko 2aaa GPS, Sansa M200 1aaa music player, etc. You get smaller and lighter stuff that way. The higher energy density of AA's is only relevant if you're using a lot of them. For a typical camping trip, a 1AAA light with one backup battery is plenty. LED's work well at very low power levels these days. It's uncommon to have to use the higher powered modes very much.


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 19, 2010)

I'm with Paulr here. The name of the game is runtime and efficiency. That should be the end all be all of everything. Period!


----------



## RedForest UK (May 19, 2010)

I have to agree that I would also prefer an AA version. AA size cells store much more energy for the weight, and with modern technology it is easy to get an AA headlamp thats as small as you would want, the Zebralight H501 being a prime example.

I still like the idea, although the sticking out T shape doesn't seem ideal for pocket carry.. I do like iTP though, so I will definately be keeping my eye out for reviews on this one.


----------



## defloyd77 (May 19, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> I'm with Paulr here. The name of the game is runtime and efficiency. That should be the end all be all of everything. Period!



:shakehead Why do people make such statements as this? Rather narrow minded if you ask me.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (May 19, 2010)

photo? link?


----------



## Ragiska (May 19, 2010)

defloyd77 said:


> :shakehead Why do people make such statements as this? Rather narrow minded if you ask me.



the same people who make statements like this:



Beacon of Light said:


> *WRONG! Brighter lights aren't what everyone is clamoring for. *I for one could care less as I never use anything in my growing collection of lights anything higher than low. I for one have put out the idea someone should make a dedicated low output model like .02 lumens (Dark Side of the Moon mode) /.2 lumens (Moon mode) / 2 lumens (Low mode). I would be honored if someone took this idea, I wouldn't even want royalties for coming up with this idea. This idea is my pro bono contribution. The whole brighter and brighter lights is akin to the faster and faster CPUs circa 2000/2001 by Intel/AMD. Once they broke the 1gHz barrier and then reached 2gHZ the speed race was pointless. _*Just like after 100 lumens, who needs more than that, it's pointless. *_Work on EFFICIENCY and we will ALL be HAPPIER.



or narrow viewpoints such as this:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229266 

oh, wait, nvm


----------



## alfreddajero (May 19, 2010)

I like it.......im not a camper and i have other lights as well to play with i just like the form factor of the light since i dont own any single celled AAA lights.


----------



## paulr (May 19, 2010)

RedForest UK said:


> I have to agree that I would also prefer an AA version. AA size cells store much more energy for the weight, and with modern technology it is easy to get an AA headlamp thats as small as you would want, the Zebralight H501 being a prime example.



That is just illogical. I have an H50 which is even smaller than the H501. The H50 is a great little light, but I have several AAA lights that are smaller still. And as someone already said, if you carry a spare battery, you have to count that also. Once again, the spare AA is bigger than the spare AAA.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 19, 2010)

paulr said:


> Once again, the spare AA is bigger than the spare AAA.


 
Maybe so but thinking smaller than the 2.5 AAAs it would take to = 1 AA. I guess it depends on how someone looks at it.


----------



## paulr (May 20, 2010)

Woods Walker said:


> Maybe so but thinking smaller than the 2.5 AAAs it would take to = 1 AA. I guess it depends on how someone looks at it.



As I see it, there are only 3 ways I'm likely to use up an AAA and switch to the spare when outside of the house: 1) the AAA is already mostly used up when I leave the house; 2) I turn on the light and leave it running by accident; or 3) I use the high power mode quite a bit more than I really have to. All of these happen from time to time.

For 1 and 2, it doesn't matter whether I use an AA or AAA since it works out the same way for both. For 3, when running on the spare I'll tend to use low mode more either way. I might be less careful about that with an AA but it won't make that much difference. The lights I carry will run for 6-7 hours on low using a spare AAA which is plenty for most any foreseeable situation. Having 2.5x the capacity won't really help. "Low" on these lights is still 10+ lumens which is 2x a stock Minimag, so it's again plenty for most short and medium distance purposes.

I actually carry a whole spare light (Arc AAA) in my backpack rather than just a spare cell, so that's even more weight savings compared with an AA light.

I agree with the idea of a Zebralight-format AAA light instead of the ITP T shape. Maybe the T shape helps reduce glare by getting the light further out in front of your face though, hmm. With my H50 I use the rubber shield to help with this problem but maybe the T shape is another way to solve it without the extra rubber thingy.


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 20, 2010)

defloyd77 said:


> :shakehead Why do people make such statements as this? Rather narrow minded if you ask me.



If efficiency isn't important I guess we can all go back to the dreaded incandescent lights of the 70s. Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Ragiska (May 20, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> If efficiency isn't important I guess we can all go back to the dreaded incandescent lights of the 70s. Yeah!!!!!


in a pwm based light (such as this) running lower is NOT more efficient. it is the same efficacy as running on high.


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 20, 2010)

Ragiska said:


> the same people who make statements like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Ragista, seems like you're my #1 fan. You might want to update the posts of mine you quote from as now I use my Novatacs all 5 set up pretty much at .08 lumen / .33 lumen / .94 lumen / 2.7 lumen. Let me guess I'm narrow minded because this is how I would set up all my lights if I had the opportunity. 120 lumens? Not in my lifetime. I am one where 640k is all I will ever need. 2 lumens is as bright as I will ever need. Period.


----------



## Ragiska (May 20, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Thanks Ragista, seems like you're my #1 fan. You might want to update the posts of mine you quote from as now I use my Novatacs all 5 set up pretty much at .08 lumen / .33 lumen / .94 lumen / 2.7 lumen. Let me guess I'm narrow minded because this is how I would set up all my lights if I had the opportunity. 120 lumens? Not in my lifetime. I am one where 640k is all I will ever need. 2 lumens is as bright as I will ever need. Period.


no, you are narrow minded because you think 2 lumens is the most ANYONE ELSE will ever need. what you want is one thing, but numerous times now (see above) you find it impossible to accept that the needs/wants of others could possibly be anything other than the same as yours.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 20, 2010)

paulr said:


> As I see it, there are only 3 ways I'm likely to use up an AAA and switch to the spare when outside of the house: 1) the AAA is already mostly used up when I leave the house; 2) I turn on the light and leave it running by accident; or 3) I use the high power mode quite a bit more than I really have to. All of these happen from time to time.
> 
> For 1 and 2, it doesn't matter whether I use an AA or AAA since it works out the same way for both. For 3, when running on the spare I'll tend to use low mode more either way. I might be less careful about that with an AA but it won't make that much difference. The lights I carry will run for 6-7 hours on low using a spare AAA which is plenty for most any foreseeable situation. Having 2.5x the capacity won't really help. "Low" on these lights is still 10+ lumens which is 2x a stock Minimag, so it's again plenty for most short and medium distance purposes.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds good to me as I never debate personal preference based on individual needs. I have 1XAAA flashlights that are used with a Jakstrap when backing up my 3xAAA headlamp. Glare is always a problem with setups like that and this would be my primary consideration for looking at the H01. I prefer 1x AAA/CR123 within the EDC format and AA for trail/camp use though will still take AAA at times.


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 20, 2010)

I don't find it impossible to accept the needs or wants of other people, I just think people inevitably fall into the bigger is better, brighter is better trap and they follow along like sheep to the slaughter. More often than not, this is true.


----------



## Ragiska (May 20, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> I don't find it impossible to accept the needs or wants of other people, I just think people inevitably fall into the bigger is better, brighter is better trap and they follow along like sheep to the slaughter. More often than not, this is true.


another way of saying you don't see their choice/needs of more light as rational, which is exactly what you already said. again, this is PURELY your OPINION.

everyone is clearly wrong, you are clearly right.


----------



## defloyd77 (May 20, 2010)

Follow along like sheep to the slaughter? Go back to the incans of the seventies? Aren't you going just a tad bit overboard? And where the heck did I say efficiency isn't important? You also seem to fail to realize that moon modes are NOT that efficient anyway due to the nature of LED's at low drive levels.

I have zero problems with how you program and use your lights, but saying that driving LED's at a low level to maximize efficiency should be the end all be all of everything period is why I said your statement was narrow minded.

Back to the whole "bigger/better sheep slaughterfest" long runtime could also fall into the same category. Wait it does, especially when manufacturors bait the sheep with big continuous runtime numbers that fall short in real world runtime. I'm reffering to the iTP EOS's low runtime BTW.


----------



## paulr (May 20, 2010)

defloyd77 said:


> Follow along like sheep to the slaughter? Go back to the incans of the seventies? Aren't you going just a tad bit overboard? And where the heck did I say efficiency isn't important? You also seem to fail to realize that moon modes are NOT that efficient anyway due to the nature of LED's at low drive levels.



It's the other way, LED's are MORE efficient at low drive levels than at high ones, as long as you're not talking about nearly-extinguished levels. In fact PWM is less efficient than driving the led at low current, because of this. This is one area where LED's have total advantage over incan.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 20, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> I'm with Paulr here. The name of the game is runtime and efficiency. That should be the end all be all of everything. Period!


Except that's not quite how Paul put it. The be all end all should be that everyone can choose for themselves what they want without having to run the gauntlet of posts telling them their choices are wrong.


Beacon of Light said:


> If efficiency isn't important I guess we can all go back to the dreaded incandescent lights of the 70s. Yeah!!!!!


If that's where you want to go, then go, but there are many other options that you may want to read up on. 


Beacon of Light said:


> Let me guess I'm narrow minded because this is how I would set up all my lights if I had the opportunity. 120 lumens? Not in my lifetime. I am one where 640k is all I will ever need. 2 lumens is as bright as I will ever need. Period.


No. You're narrow minded because you consistently make posts suggesting that the rest of us should follow your preferences.
The truth is that I'm very much like you in preferring lower modes, but it's not for you or I to deride others for not choosing a light the same way we do.


defloyd77 said:


> Follow along like sheep to the slaughter? Go back to the incans of the seventies? Aren't you going just a tad bit overboard?
> 
> I have zero problems with how you program and use your lights, but saying that driving LED's at a low level to maximize efficiency should be the end all be all of everything period is why I said your statement was narrow minded.
> 
> Back to the whole "bigger/better sheep slaughterfest" long runtime could also fall into the same category. Wait it does, especially when manufacturers bait the sheep with big continuous runtime numbers that fall short in real world runtime. I'm referring to the iTP EOS's low runtime BTW.


Good post. I think he means well but just has trouble stating in in a live-and-let-live manner.


----------



## DaveG (May 20, 2010)

This has my attention as just a cool small headlight.I want one to play with,God knows I dont need another headlight or flashlight.But I can talk my self into getting a new one.


----------



## Ragiska (May 20, 2010)

paulr said:


> It's the other way, LED's are MORE efficient at low drive levels than at high ones, as long as you're not talking about nearly-extinguished levels. In fact PWM is less efficient than driving the led at low current, because of this. This is one area where LED's have total advantage over incan.


below 10-20 lumens (depending on the led) efficacy of LEDs being driven by constant current take a nose dive. using PWM, the efficacy is identical to the highest mode available on the light.


----------



## tedh (May 20, 2010)

I've been trying to standardize my battery-powered gear on a single battery size, and finally settled on AA:

1. Better selection of lights (for example, Zebralight headlights)

2. AA carries the right amount of charge for the way I like to use lights (for example, an AA will last through a ninety minute trail run, I'd likely have to change an AAA)

3. If I take an AAA device on a trip (for example, Garmin Geko GPS) and only want to take one battery type, I can always use an adapter to put an AAA cell in a AA light. Fitting an AA battery into a AAA slot, that's something I haven't mastered yet! 

4. AA is more universal than other options (like 123), easier to find at a good price just about everywhere. 

Going back to Zebralight's post, I think they have a point about the negligible weight savings. the ITP H01 is 22.8 g, the ZL H501 is 21 g, and if the H51 weighs the same as the SC50 without the clip, it should be around 33 g. That 10 g penalty is worth it for me. 

The time when I can see the utility of an AAA light is when volume matters, like for a pocket carry light. Otherwise, the slightly higher weight of an AA light is more than offset by the advantages, IMHO. 

Ted


----------



## RedForest UK (May 20, 2010)

paulr said:


> That is just illogical. I have an H50 which is even smaller than the H501. The H50 is a great little light, but I have several AAA lights that are smaller still. And as someone already said, if you carry a spare battery, you have to count that also. Once again, the spare AA is bigger than the spare AAA.



Sorry, I guess 'as small as you would like' was a bit of an over assumption from me. I do accept that in certain situations smaller may be better, but I would find it hard to imagine a real life situation where the practical size difference between a H501 and the iTP H01 would be very noticable at all. Feel free to correct me though, I don't claim to have thought of everything.  

I was just making the point that actually if weight is a concern then you are much better of with AA's in practically any situation as an AA cell's power stored to weight ratio is much higher than a AAA. 

Just picture a battery cross-section and remember that the walls have to be pretty much the same thickness whatever size of the cell is, for a AAA cell the metal walls will take up a much higher percentage of the usable battery space than with an AA cell, leaving much less for the actual power storing chemistry. There are numbers available which were even more than I expected but I can't recall them off-hand.

I understand the point that also carrying an extra AAA cell will weigh less than a AA one, but you are also much less likely to need one if you are using AA's in the first place. Furthermore, if you do actually carry spares, then as someone mentioned earlier you would have to carry almost 2.5 spare AAA cells to get the same amount of energy as just 1 AA cell. Also if you are leaving with a fully charged cell, as I tend to, then with a single AA cell light then you already have over a further full spare AAA inside the light when you set off! :thumbsup: 

The added fact that this light will only be very slightly less weight than the Zebralight H501 also means that on the whole that set-ups power to weight ratio is *much* higher overall. 

The only situation that I can currently imagine that the AAA format would be better is if you have the light as a 'go to' light with a depleted cell, but also carry a single spare AAA in your pocket all the time and could be certain that you would not need more than one extra. In this case I would just rather slip a new AA cell in my H501 before I leave and in effect have 2.5 cells already in the light.

That being said, I certainly do understand the preference of AAA from a compatibility with other items perspective, although I do find it hard to see a situation where someone would not have any other need for AA cells if they were carrying so many AAA cell devices with them, but that's just from my personal experience I guess.


----------



## davidt1 (May 20, 2010)

I actually prefer to carry both AA and AAA batteries. Having both types means I have more options to use/trade/share. 

Here are my H501 and 2 AA batteries on the belt. I also carry 2 AAA batteries on me as well. If I were to carry an AAA light in the same belt sheath, it would use up pretty much all of the sheath. So there is really no noticeable size reduction there. Having said that, it's good that this new light exists so that people who want it can have it.


----------



## paulr (May 20, 2010)

RedForest UK said:


> I was just making the point that actually if weight is a concern then you are much better of with AA's in practically any situation as an AA cell's power stored to weight ratio is much higher than a AAA.


 By the same logic, an 18650 is better than an AA, and a Honda generator with a drum full of gas is better than an 18650. Really, you have to consider the absolute weight of the actual number of cells you plan to carry, not just the power to weight ratio. If you're going on a 3 month rainforest expedition and deciding (based on 2.5 to 1 ratio) between 100 AA's or 250 AAA's, then yeah, AA comes out ahead. If it's one AA vs one AAA, the AAA is lighter.



> I understand the point that also carrying an extra AAA cell will weigh less than a AA one, but you are also much less likely to need one if you are using AA's in the first place.


 I do not find that to be true in practice, for reasons I already stated. I'm about equally likely to use a spare with either type of cell. That is because I'm unlikely to burn through a whole cell in any typical outing of hiking, travel, or everyday activities. (Something like caving involving constant use of lights would be much different, of course). So finishing off a cell will be due to some external factor (like leaving the light on by accident) that applies equally to AA's and AAA's.



> Furthermore, if you do actually carry spares, then as someone mentioned earlier you would have to carry almost 2.5 spare AAA cells to get the same amount of energy as just 1 AA cell.


 Yes, but what if one spare is enough to cover my expected usage?


> Also if you are leaving with a fully charged cell, as I tend to,


You charge up the cell in your AA light every time you go out of the house? I'm nowhere near obsessed enough for that. I generally don't pay attention to stuff like that. That's what the spare is for.


> then with a single AA cell light then you already have over a further full spare AAA inside the light when you set off! :thumbsup:


 If you know that the cell is completely charged when you leave the house, then why bother with a spare cell? If it's for some unexpected contingency, then you should also bring an entire spare light since your main light might also unexpectedly fail or be lost. But that's more weight you have to add up.



> The only situation that I can currently imagine that the AAA format would be better is if you have the light as a 'go to' light with a depleted cell, but also carry a single spare AAA in your pocket all the time and could be certain that you would not need more than one extra. In this case I would just rather slip a new AA cell in my H501 before I leave and in effect have 2.5 cells already in the light.


Well, that makes sense if you're going on a long camping or caving trip. For everyday excursions, 1) who wants to check or recharge their battery every time they go out of the house? 2) One can never be _certain_ that one spare is enough, but the same is true of 2, 3, or 100 spares. In my practical experience so far though, 1 spare has always been enough. We're talking about 6+ hours of light, remember. And there is (usually) the possibility of going to the store for more batteries if some unexpected need arises.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 20, 2010)

I wonder if the twisty would be hard to change modes on this headlamp with one hand or not. I have headlamps with a reverse clicky that are take more effort than electronic based clicky switches. Personally I think either a 2AAA side by side design or 1AA is a better option for a headlamp for me as I tend to run my 1AA rayovac over an hour at a time often on high sometimes I go through 2-3 battery changes on high having to carry a spare in my pocket when it zonks out. Low mode would not cut it as the high mode on it was just adequate needing about twice as bright in some cases.


----------



## RedForest UK (May 20, 2010)

paulr said:


> By the same logic, an 18650 is better than an AA, and a Honda generator with a drum full of gas is better than an 18650. Really, you have to consider the absolute weight of the actual number of cells you plan to carry, not just the power to weight ratio. If you're going on a 3 month rainforest expedition and deciding (based on 2.5 to 1 ratio) between 100 AA's or 250 AAA's, then yeah, AA comes out ahead. If it's one AA vs one AAA, the AAA is lighter.
> 
> *Yes, that appears to be true, but my point is that from the perspective of headlamp use, at least in my personal experience, AA cells in a small single cell light e.g. Zebralight H501 are perfectly acceptable for general use and carry. Whereas 18650 (and also a honda generator with a drum full of gas) are in fact not very well suited to easy headlight use or pocket carry. Plus there are many other benefits of the AA/AAA format and Ni-mh chemistry as well, but I won't go into all of those as well right now.*
> 
> ...



To be honest I think it's great that due to modern led technology we have so many good options available to us, even using AAA cells. I guess it's really just all down to what works best for you. :shrug:

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 20, 2010)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I wonder if the twisty would be hard to change modes on this headlamp with one hand or not. I have headlamps with a reverse clicky that are take more effort than electronic based clicky switches. Personally I think either a 2AAA side by side design or 1AA is a better option for a headlamp for me as I tend to run my 1AA rayovac over an hour at a time often on high sometimes I go through 2-3 battery changes on high having to carry a spare in my pocket when it zonks out. Low mode would not cut it as the high mode on it was just adequate needing about twice as bright in some cases.



That would be a pretty big downside as a twisty is almost impossible to use with one hand. Case in point today I was under my car with my Preon II in a Prism headband with the Prism and grommet mod and having to use 2 hands in cramped spaces wasn't fun. A H501 or other clicky headlamp would have worked much easier. My EOS would have been a better choice, but I digress.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 20, 2010)

I can use my iTP EOS A3 one handed as a flashlight with ease though can't say if this would apply to the H01. It's harder to use my AA mini with Nitecore headband one handed for sure.

Edit. 

Come to think if it the A3 is harder with the Jakstrap too. I also use both hands with my H50 twisty but this tends not to be a problem for most of my uses.


----------



## paulr (May 20, 2010)

Using a twisty one-handed takes a little bit of dexterity but it's not difficult. Also, it's usually not necessary to operate a headlamp one-handed, for the simple reason that it's handsfree while you use it, and it's normally left on for a while. You can turn it on two-handed, and then both hands are free to perform whatever task you're using the light for.

On the AA vs AAA thing, we're already well into beating-dead-horse territory, but I gotta say "Yes, no-one can be certain 1 will be enough, but I'm just trying to say that you can be 2.5 times as certain with a AA cell than you can with a AAA" doesn't make sense mathematically. If a spare AAA is 95% likely to be enough and a spare AA is 99% likely to be enough, then the AA is only 99/95=1.04 times more likely than the AAA to be enough. 

Also if I leave the house with a fully charged AAA, there are two separate ways I can use it up and need a spare: 1) I actually use the light enough to deplete the AAA, which probably means 4+ hours of usage (mixed high and low modes). If this happens, then ok, an AA is better. But in my experience this simply doesn't happen very often. 2) Something else happens, like I leave the light on by accident, or lose the light, or scrounge the battery for some other purpose. This in my experience is much likelier than (1) and an AA is no better than an AAA in that regard. 

I realize also we're talking about headlamps while most of my experience is with pocket lights. There's a very cute ultralight headlamp that I don't own but might buy someday: the Petzl e+lite, which uses 2x2032 and weighs 28 grams including batteries and headband (mfgr link). It manages that partly by using a very thin headband which is possible because the light itself weighs so little. I think it's possible to make a good AAA light with a similarly thin headband, but an AA would be pushing it. A 1aa version of the Petzl Zipka would also be great.


----------



## MountainVoyageur (May 20, 2010)

_Petzl e+lite_

FWIW: While looking around at info on various headlamps recently, I noted a number of user complaints bout switch reliability in the e-lite. I did not look far enough into it to understand whether or not there is a genuine problem there.

--MV


----------



## paulr (May 20, 2010)

There is a review thread of the e+lite (I just re-read it) that talks about that: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/145005

It does seem like a potential issue if you're going to use the light a lot. It's a very cute light (I've looked at them in the store) but realistically, despite what I said above about maybe buying one someday, I can't see paying $20+ for one unless I'm feeling rather flush sometime. I do have a few Countycomm SO-LED's (http://countycomm.com/acusoled.htm) that were around $3 each when I got them (and mine are black). They are also pretty neat and adaptable, though not waterproof. Their clip system only has one rotation axis but it seems much sturdier than the LRI Photon ball-joint gizmo.

If Zebralight is still reading, it would be great if ZL made an ultra-thin headband and tiny carrying pouch fot its 123 and 1aa (and dare I hope, 1aaa) headlamps. I keep an H50 stashed in my backpack, and its main hassle is not its weight but that its headband is bulky and snags on things in the pack. The ZL headband is 22g all by itself while the e+lite (according to Silverfox) is 25g including everything. Added: the H01 headband appears to be 30g, which is kind of odd (it looks just like the ZL headband). Even the light itself at 23g (no battery or headband) is somewhat heavier than the 15g or so of a typical 1aaa pocket light. In fact it is a tad heavier than a ZL H501. The 23g might include the pocket clip though.


----------



## Ragiska (May 20, 2010)

plastic snack bag weighs nothing but would keep it from snagging on anything.


----------



## paulr (May 20, 2010)

Ragiska said:


> plastic snack bag weighs nothing but would keep it from snagging on anything.



I've used those but they get ripped up rather easily. I'd like to find a source of small cheap nylon see-through zipper pouches, like Maxpedition "Moire" pouches but much smaller. I like the hard-shell case that the e+lite comes with as well (adds 19g though).


----------



## chenko (May 21, 2010)

I like this design, and I'm one of those waiting for the AA version too. I WILL be buying an AA version.


----------



## JackJ (May 21, 2010)

MountainVoyageur said:


> _Petzl e+lite_ FWIW: While looking around at info on various headlamps recently, I noted a number of user complaints bout switch reliability in the e-lite. I did not look far enough into it to understand whether or not there is a genuine problem there.



I was one of the folks who mentioned a possible switch problem in the e+lite, but now, some 2.5 years later, I can happily report that I have had no further issues--a battery change fixed the matter. The e+lite is still my favorite around the house and reading-in-bed headlamp. I also carry it as a backup for camping.


----------



## davidt1 (May 21, 2010)

paulr said:


> There is a review thread of the e+lite (I just re-read it) that talks about that: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/145005
> 
> It does seem like a potential issue if you're going to use the light a lot. It's a very cute light (I've looked at them in the store) but realistically, despite what I said above about maybe buying one someday, I can't see paying $20+ for one unless I'm feeling rather flush sometime. I do have a few Countycomm SO-LED's (http://countycomm.com/acusoled.htm) that were around $3 each when I got them (and mine are black). They are also pretty neat and adaptable, though not waterproof. Their clip system only has one rotation axis but it seems much sturdier than the LRI Photon ball-joint gizmo.
> 
> If Zebralight is still reading, it would be great if ZL made an ultra-thin headband and tiny carrying pouch fot its 123 and 1aa (and dare I hope, 1aaa) headlamps. I keep an H50 stashed in my backpack, and its main hassle is not its weight but that its headband is bulky and snags on things in the pack. The ZL headband is 22g all by itself while the e+lite (according to Silverfox) is 25g including everything. Added: the H01 headband appears to be 30g, which is kind of odd (it looks just like the ZL headband). Even the light itself at 23g (no battery or headband) is somewhat heavier than the 15g or so of a typical 1aaa pocket light. In fact it is a tad heavier than a ZL H501. The 23g might include the pocket clip though.



As long as the silicon light holder is used, there is no way to make the ZL headband small. As for making a pouch for the light and the headband, that's easy to do with some imagination. Here is the H501 with a homemade headband in a small phone sheath (with silicon holder discarded).


----------



## mccririck (May 31, 2010)

So does anybody have one of these yet?


----------



## electrothump (Jun 2, 2010)

Just thought I would mention to those carrying spare batteries to never put spare batteries in a pocket with coins. I made that mistake once. I noticed that my pocket was getting hot. I reached into my pocket to get the hot items out, and one dime was hot enough to blister my finger. The battery was just a regular nimh AAA.

DN


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 2, 2010)

electrothump said:


> Just thought I would mention to those carrying spare batteries to never put spare batteries in a pocket with coins. I made that mistake once. I noticed that my pocket was getting hot. I reached into my pocket to get the hot items out, and one dime was hot enough to blister my finger. The battery was just a regular nimh AAA.
> 
> DN



+1 have accidentally had that happen too, a new twist on having a "hot pocket"


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Got my H01 today. It pretty much is a T-shaped iTP EOS. I'll have to read up on other threads but the twisty is awkward to do in the headband silicone holder. Twisting the holder itself is how to turn it on and then subsequent twists on/off engage the medium and high modes. Problem is you can't swivel light up or down as it doesn't swivel at all, or at least not like one familiar with Zebralights. If you try to swivel the light it turns the light off. Big design flaw unless I am doing it wrong...


----------



## Lost (Jun 9, 2010)

There is no memory. There was a printing error in the description. The H01 will always turn on low, medium then high. You can check the Going Gear thread in CPF Market Place.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 9, 2010)

The beam is pretty nice and it gives a nice amount of flood. Other than the awkward swivel or non swivel, it does make a nice 1xAAA headlamp.


----------



## Ragiska (Jun 10, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Got my H01 today. It pretty much is a T-shaped iTP EOS. I'll have to read up on other threads but the twisty is awkward to do in the headband silicone holder. Twisting the holder itself is how to turn it on and then subsequent twists on/off engage the medium and high modes. Problem is you can't swivel light up or down as it doesn't swivel at all, or at least not like one familiar with Zebralights. If you try to swivel the light it turns the light off. *Big design flaw unless I am doing it wrong...*





Beacon of Light said:


> The beam is pretty nice and it gives a nice amount of flood. Other than the awkward swivel or non swivel, it does make a nice 1xAAA headlamp.



you're doing it wrong. 34-38 seconds for swivel, 1:05+ for operation (via the head!!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q623iJRvJpw&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 10, 2010)

Mine does not swivel that freely. I have to hold it with 2 hands and basically pry it to move at all and once you swivel it the rubber holder twists and distorts as the light fits in there much tighter than the video shows. Also in the video he removes the light effortlessly and mine is a PITA literally. I think the problem besides the rubber being so tight around the light, the end of the light opposite the battery cap seems slightly larger diameter wise than the battery tailcap size.


----------



## jag-engr (Jun 11, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Also in the video he removes the light effortlessly and mine is a *PITA literally*.



I'm sorry, but I have to ask. Are you saying that you actually feel a pain in your backside as you are removing the light from the rubber/silicone bracket? 




Beacon of Light said:


> Mine does not swivel that freely. I have to hold it with 2 hands and basically pry it to move at all and once you swivel it the rubber holder twists and distorts as the light fits in there much tighter than the video shows.



How heavy does the light itself seem to be? Do you think it could work with a homemade ultralight band, possibly?

Also of interest is the clip. What are your impressions of the clip for pocket carry? How well do you think it would work for a pocket light clip (clipped to your shirt or pants pocket and pointed where you want light)?

My general preference is for AA lights (just recently converting from CR123 lights), but I have been toying with the idea of picking up a more compact LF2XT for EDC and around-the-house use. This headlamp would be the perfect backup and complement to the LF2XT!


_*Does the H01 have any noticeable PWM?*_


----------



## jag-engr (Jun 11, 2010)

There seems to be a lot of anger in this thread as to whether AA or AAA headlamps are better and whether it's better to have low levels or high levels.

_*My 2¢ on the matter is: We have progress in the direction all of us want to go, so why is everyone so upset?
*_
_Would you have preferred that headlamp be in AA format? _ That's fine - wait. iTP came out with the A3 before the A2 lights. A AA version may be next. The point is that someone is trying something new and going in a promising direction.

_Do you like headlamps with a high level? _This light has about the best HIGH you can expect from a AAA. Any higher would burn through batteries too quickly and may damage the emitter.

_Do you like headlamps with a low level? _This light has about the lowest LOW you can expect in a AAA at this price point. It's also the first one you access, so you never have to use MED or HIGH if you don't want to.

_Do you think the Zebralight format is superior? _This isn't a Zebralight - it is half the cost, smaller, and a different design concept. Personally, I'd be a little irritated if they had copied Zebralight's setup. I don't even think this light is designed to compete directly with the Zebralight. If I were camping, hiking, etc., I would prefer a Zebralight. For EDC, though, something small and compact might be easier to carry. It's just a different option.

On a different note, I think that a switch could be included in place of the tailcap to provide another option for operation, However, it could not be used with the included headband setup.


----------



## f22shift (Jun 11, 2010)

jag-engr said:


> I'm sorry, but I have to ask. Are you saying that you actually feel a pain in your backside as you are removing the light from the rubber/silicone bracket?


:mecry::naughty:


----------



## Stevie (Jun 13, 2010)

jag-engr said:


> _*Does the H01 have any noticeable PWM?*_


 
This is the question for me also. This little light looks great, but any noticeable PWM would kill the purchase for me.

Can you see it?

I am also taking a guess that it's not current regulated??


----------



## spoonrobot (Jun 14, 2010)

Got mine today.

Like it so far but there was a small fit/finish problem. The O-ring on the tailcap snapped in half the first time I unscrewed the cap and the O-ring on the head has a huge gouge out of it, had to replace both with the included extras. In addition to this I'm not sure if there is any way to remove the pocket clip without damaging the finish.

Headband is comfortable, the light is a little tight to move up and down but it's easy to activate and switch levels with one hand. Of course, memory would have been nice but it's still workable without it.

Overall it's very impressive. Beam is a little tight but it works fairly well. Levels are spaced out nicely and the tint is a nice neutral white. Brightness is awesome, still can't get over the amount of light we can now get from a single AAA.

I'm happy with my purchase, with this light I've completely switched over to NiMH AAA power. :twothumbs


----------



## Ent (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi

Ignoring the religious issues on battery format has anyone used this light for any length of time in the real world and if so good, bad, or ugly? Toying with getting one to act as backup for the BD Storm that I recently got.

Very interested to see how it survives in a crammed backpack and the hostile world of flora out in the bush. Operating system looks to be the same as the Fenix LD01 torch.

Cheers


----------



## ringzero (Jun 22, 2011)

Ent said:


> Hi
> 
> Ignoring the religious issues on battery format has anyone used this light for any length of time in the real world and if so good, bad, or ugly? Toying with getting one to act as backup for the BD Storm that I recently got.
> 
> ...





I almost bought one of these a few months ago, but then I let the guys on this forum talk me out of it. ;>

Here's a favorable review where the guy used it for a full month:
http://www.woodsmonkey.com/index.ph...lights-lamps-and-other-illuminators&Itemid=89

Here's a somewhat favorable CPF review:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?279381-iTP-H01-Headlamp-Review


I've used the very similar ITP and Maratac 1AAA lights clipped to a hat brim a lot outdoors and around the house.

Beam profile is really nice for headlamp use - soft spot with a useful spillbeam.

Low level is quite decent for close up tasks.

Medium in very nice for walking a trail and tasks around camp.

High level is OK for brief bursts of light, but runtime is too short for headlamp use.

A lithium cell will increase medium level runtime appreciably and make the headlamp even more lightweight.

If you think of it as a two level headlamp with an additional momentary boost capability, then the short runtime on high isn't really an isssue.

This little guy just looks too cool for me to not get one eventually.

I figure that even if I don't like its rubber headband mount, I can figure out something that'll work better.

A thin elastic band sewn into a loop, with two short pieces of elastic sewn crosswise should work fine. It'd be very compact when folded up and allow swivel adjustment up and down. This little guy is so lightweight that coming up with a good mounting system shouldn't be difficult.

.


----------



## Ent (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Ringzero

Yeap I think I will crumple and get one. I like to match battery types on walks and find a second headlamp handy. Reviews look good and it is not that expensive if it is a failure. The short runtime on high is to be expected but ironically very few of my favourite headlamps from the past could muster that, nor for most circumstance need it so medium should give reasonable run times for what is intended as a secondary light.


Cheers Brett


----------



## ringzero (Jun 22, 2011)

Ent said:


> Hi Ringzero
> 
> Yeap I think I will crumple and get one. I like to match battery types on walks and find a second headlamp handy. Reviews look good and it is not that expensive if it is a failure. The short runtime on high is to be expected but ironically very few of my favourite headlamps from the past could muster that, nor for most circumstance need it so medium should give reasonable run times for what is intended as a secondary light.
> 
> ...




Great, and after you try it out outdoors please post your thoughts here.

Looks to be flexible enough in operation that I can't imagine not getting some use out of it.

When not in use as a headlamp, this little guy could be a decent EDC light because you can leave the headband at home and carry just the light itself.

Comes with a pocket clip that looks like it'd work for clipping to the outside of a pocket with the emitter pointing forward.

Could probably clip to the side of a hat brim, beneath the brim, which should allow the light to be adjusted up and down by twisting the body within the clip.

Finally, this little guy is plenty compact enough to wear under a shirt on a neck lanyard. Attach the lanyard with a tight loop around each end of the light and it could simply be pulled out of your shirt and allowed to hang at chest level. Easy to twist the body within the lanyard loops for up and down pivot adjustment.

.


----------



## Ent (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Ringzero

Sounds like you have sold one to yourself



I will use and post the results from using it in the bush.

Cheers Brett


----------



## ringzero (Jun 24, 2011)

Ent said:


> Hi Ringzero
> 
> Sounds like you have sold one to yourself
> 
> ...




Yeah, I came very close to ordering one. But the regulars on this forum were very down on it so I didn't.

Really, for 30 bucks, there are a number of better headlamp deals out there. 

Frankly I'm more interested in its potential to do double duty as an EDC light rather than using it as a headlamp.

.


----------



## Ent (Jun 24, 2011)

ringzero said:


> Yeah, I came very close to ordering one. But the regulars on this forum were very down on it so I didn't.
> 
> Really, for 30 bucks, there are a number of better headlamp deals out there.
> 
> ...



Hi ringzero

Well I brought one and first impressions are seriously cute. Headband is probably straight from Zebralight factory but was threaded the wrong way. The body is just a fraction longer than the AAA battery and the clip seams to be very good, unlike the FENIX LD01 one, it neatly wraps around the body. Only minor issue is you can not mount it on the headband with the clip so I would imagine that it will wind up being lost in some "safe" place. Have yet to put a battery in it, but I do on my two second glance like the T design as it means you could clip it in your chest pocket for hands free use. Of course if you are a baseball cap wearing type of guy something like the Leatherman S2 would be better in that role. 

Next step battery and play with at night. The single AAA factor means limited life on a battery but for a backup and/or general carry use with the clip I think it is a better proposition than a LD01, or similar torch due to the T design. 

As for people down on things I struggle with the earlier debate as it had more religious fever than fact. Yes a twin AA headlamp is probably idea but they are few and far between and wish more out there. Single AA has 2.5 the power so better proposition but then the lumen mad run them at near or over 200 lumens so effective run time is about the same assuming that you are a full power fanatic. I think it has its place as a handy general carry light and backup to a BD Strom or light running AAAs. The T design means it is less likely to roll off and down somewhere inaccessible. Yeap, one or two of my mini Maglight torches have met that fate. If you are running AA then a Zebralight would be hard to go past but is around twice the cost but 2.5 times better in every department.

Lets face it most people on this forum do not "need" as many lights and type that they have but there is nothing wrong with that, is there? For me the ideal number is X + 1 where X is the number of lights I currently have.

Cheers


----------



## ringzero (Jun 24, 2011)

Ent said:


> Hi ringzero
> 
> Well I brought one and first impressions are seriously cute. Headband is probably straight from Zebralight factory but was threaded the wrong way. The body is just a fraction longer than the AAA battery and the clip seams to be very good, unlike the FENIX LD01 one, it neatly wraps around the body. Only minor issue is you can not mount it on the headband with the clip so I would imagine that it will wind up being lost in some "safe" place. Have yet to put a battery in it, but I do on my two second glance like the T design as it means you could clip it in your chest pocket for hands free use. Of course if you are a baseball cap wearing type of guy something like the Leatherman S2 would be better in that role.



Wowsers, that was fast. Did you get it from a local store?

Glad to read that your first impressions are good. Look forward to reading what you think after you've used it outdoors a bit.




Ent said:


> As for people down on things I struggle with the earlier debate as it had more religious fever than fact.




Yeah, some people seem to invest a WHOLE LOT of emotion about picking one type cell over another. And you're right, sometimes it reads like religious fervor rather than a reasoned discussion of cell types.

Kinda surprising. Usually people on the Headlamp forum are a bit more reasonable and polite than those over on the General and LED forums. 




Ent said:


> Lets face it most people on this forum do not "need" as many lights and type that they have but there is nothing wrong with that, is there? For me the ideal number is X + 1 where X is the number of lights I currently have.




Yes, I really do have too many lights. Too many for any sane person. ;>

But, there are always neat new designs coming out to tempt me - like the HO1 - that I find so hard to resist.

Always hoping that the next one will be the perfect light - or at least closer to perfection.

.


----------



## Ent (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi

Well had a reasonable play with it on the weekend, mid winter down here in Tassie. Must admit I like the little blighter. The beam is a good compromise between distance and flood with nice tint. Took a while to flatten a 1000 mAH Sanyo battery on high and hung there with at least some light as the battery gave up its last so this feature makes it good as an emergency light.

When run on medium gave ample light and sensible run time from the Sanyo Eneloop battery. In all a useful one night around camp per battery head lamp. Light enough that you do not notice wearing it. A Black Diamond Strom by example loaded with with Eneloop batteries does become rather noticeable after a while.

It will likely replace my Fenix LD01 torch as a backup for bushwalking. I would probably give the Fenix LD01 thumbs up for a better light but the head band means for bushwalking the ITA H01 is more useful.

Oh, and yes the Zebralight H51 which is a single AA is a much better light as your primary light but is twice the cost. I can see merit in the ITA AAA battery form as a backup to a multi cell AAA light such as the Storm but I am forming the opinion that cost aside two Zebralight 51 (maybe one of the floody AA Zebralights instead) acting as main and backup might be the go. Of course this is a much more expensive solution in the USA but in Australia the cost of both setups would be the same.

Cheers Brett


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jun 27, 2011)

ringzero said:


> Yeah, I came very close to ordering one. But the regulars on this forum were very down on it so I didn't.
> 
> Really, for 30 bucks, there are a number of better headlamp deals out there.
> 
> ...



don't let the forum make a decision for you! the forum will lead you to water it's up to you to decide if you want to drink.
i can see a great use as a back up light especially for those running AAA that extra battery that never gets used from the 4 pack.


----------

